# AG SRP + EGP combo vs Nattys Blue - Durability?



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Wondering what people think of the durability between these two?

AG SRP + EGP (1 coat of each)
Nattys Blue (2 coats, applied around one hour apart, probably preping the paint with SRP.

Which is likely to last and protect the paint the longest? Protection is key, looks less of an issue. Will the Nattys have more UV protection as this will be going on a Vauxhall with no clear coat. 

Cheers


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Well EGP is a sealant and natty's blue is a wax so they're going to perform completely different, you should be comparing HD wax against natty's blue imo.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Well EGP is a sealant and natty's blue is a wax so they're going to perform completely different, you should be comparing HD wax against natty's blue imo.


agreed, but I dont have that. I have these two products in my kit and am canvassing opinions on which to use.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The wax will offer more protection.


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

nattys is one of the easiest waxes to use and gives a good finish it really is good stuff to have in your collection but imo the durability is limited as against other waxes and egp is also imo underated as a product as when ag brought out hd wax(which is great) it seemed to take over for ag users, why not try a coat of natty's over the egp instead of two coats of wax then your adding to durability


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I think if your using a srp egp combo, you will get better durability then using nattys. 

One thing when using srp/egp the beading does become quite loose quickly but there is still protection there. 

To ensure that egp is durable, you must be strict with your curing times and ensure they are adhered to.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> I think if your using a srp egp combo, you will get better durability then using nattys.
> 
> One thing when using srp/egp the beading does become quite loose quickly but there is still protection there.
> 
> To ensure that egp is durable, you must be strict with your curing times and ensure they are adhered to.


thanks, always tend to max out the cure times, and have found the beading doesnt last too long, so good to know you've found that too.



billyp said:


> nattys is one of the easiest waxes to use and gives a good finish it really is good stuff to have in your collection but imo the durability is limited as against other waxes and egp is also imo underated as a product as when ag brought out hd wax(which is great) it seemed to take over for ag users, why not try a coat of natty's over the egp instead of two coats of wax then your adding to durability


thanks but that wont work as egp needs a few days to fully cure out before wax can be added on top, this job will need completion within one day.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

If it's a one day hit with AG, which is what I do mostly I use UDS (because my cars are black), EGP on top then a couple of coats of aquawax (expresswax by trade) and it lasts ages. It looks like this after 3 weeks with no additional protection, just a 2bm wash.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

bigmc said:


> If it's a one day hit with AG, which is what I do mostly I use UDS (because my cars are black), EGP on top then a couple of coats of aquawax (expresswax by trade) and it lasts ages. It looks like this after 3 weeks with no additional protection, just a 2bm wash.


thanks, a good top up option, I have express wax. Thing is though, UDS+EGP is a big no no, by AG's admittance. They told us this at the factory day last year. EGP wont bond properly over UDS as its too oily, its designed to go over SRP only. They told us if you want to go over UDS then to use HDW.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I've had no problems with bonding, I do leave it a couple of hours to sit though to be fair.


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

thanks but that wont work as egp needs a few days to fully cure out before wax can be added on top, this job will need completion within one day.[/QUOTE]

If its one or the other i would go for egp but i have never heard of it taking the cure times you say mate


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Couple of hours and it's cured.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

might go with EGP then, leave a couple of hours and then stick some wax on, or just use a coat of Colly 845 over the SRP and be done with it!


----------

